
Boris Johnson’s suspension of parliament is an affront to democracy - DanBC
https://www.ft.com/content/9dbc7852-c9b2-11e9-af46-b09e8bfe60c0
======
mikece
Perhaps, but the UK is officially a monarchy and the Prime Minister has the
power to prorogue parliament. At least the Financial Times isn't calling it a
"constitutional crisis" like US news outlets are doing... the UK doesn't have
a constitution. Implementing one would rival Magna Carta in English political
history and there's a coin-flip's chance they would try to abolish the
monarchy while at it, something which is a deeply divisive topic in the UK.

~~~
DanBC
We don't have a written constitution. That doesn't mean this isn't a
constitutional disaster.

[http://ohrh.law.ox.ac.uk/prorogation-constitutional-
principl...](http://ohrh.law.ox.ac.uk/prorogation-constitutional-principle-
and-law-fact-and-causation/)

> The Prime Minister’s recent announcement that Parliament would be prorogued,
> thereby severely curtailing the opportunity for parliamentary debate, raises
> important issues of constitutional principle and law, and also issues
> concerning fact and causation.

